# Does RAW make dog stink?



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been told Fiona stinks, because she is on raw. I think that she smells like a dog. Does anyone else's dog stink?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol I was told they stink less and shed less when they eat raw  so far its true! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely not. It is usually yeast overgrowth that makes a dog stink.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheyanna said:


> I have been told Fiona stinks, because she is on raw. I think that she smells like a dog. Does anyone else's dog stink?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ours have been exclusively raw fed for 4 years now, and none of them have ever smelled bad. They get bathed with a holistic oatmeal shampoo twice a year: once when it starts warming up, and once right before it starts getting cold. I usually judge a dog's odor by smelling my hands after I've pet and played with them. If I can smell their funk on my hands, then that dog might need a bath. If the smell isn't stinky, then yeah, they just smell like a dog. No issues!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Absolutely not. It is usually yeast overgrowth that makes a dog stink.


This is true, before Lola was treated for thyroid, she constantly had bad ears and itchy skin and had a very different smell, my vet tells me it is because of yeast overgrowth.

I think GSDs have a very unique smell and I like their smell, even other people's GSDs.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Overwhelming fear makes a dog stink.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Packen said:


> Overwhelming fear makes a dog stink.


That's the reason shelters smell so bad. Stressed dogs express their anal glands so it is not always their diet that causes it.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

My dog stinks more on raw but I think it's because she drools more when she chews on bones and gets her bedding wet. It's mainly her feet that stink which makes me think bacterial overgrowth. Her coat smells sort of nutty.

We're finally getting her full thyroid panel done next week and I really hope it sheds some light on the mysterious ear problems. Going raw has helped with some problems but not others.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Does the person who told you this also think raw makes a dog viscious?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

No stink here, he smells like "himself" which is nice, not dirty smelling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

My dogs have always been raw, and the one's i've gotten in for various reasons that I switch to raw all go from having that "dog smell" to not having any smell. About the only time they do is if one happens to puke in a crate while we are traveling or something, but I'm sure just about anything is going to have some smell if they puke on themselves


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Even when I fed kibble my boy didn't stink. GSD are not stinky dogs like some breeds...Beagles come to mind. 

Do you think she has a smell? If so, that's something to investigate. But to say she stinks because she's fed raw is silly.

Some people are so misinformed about a raw diet.


----------

